# Happy Birthday Vlad!



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Vlad! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ken!!! You've become a very special friend. Your unwaivering dedication to our craft is an inspiration. Your unselfishness is almost Ghandi-like. You have a spirit that deserves praise and commendation. I feel priveleged to have met you, and I am SUPER Proud to have you as a friend  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Greg


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very happy birthday to you Ken!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ken. Your doing ok for an old timer.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Vlad


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ken, hope your day is filled with happiness!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Vlad!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Vlad!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Vlad, and here's another...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday. You are now officially older than me again!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vlad, have a great day!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ken!! I hope you have a wonderful day my dear friend.

(p.s. - I think Greg is crushin' on ya)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Vlad! Have a great one!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't get mad, get Vlad!!!!!  

Happy Happy Happy B-day to you dear friend!!!!!! Hope its a great one!!!!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ken.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Vlady!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you one and all. You have no idea how much it means to me to count you as my friends and family.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Vlad! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Vlad!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And thanks again, it really was a great day. crazy how I'm feeling younger these days, lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Ken! I wished you Happy Birthday already, but didn't realize I didn't leave it on the Hauntforum! Anyway Happy B-Day!!!


----------

